# retrieving money in deceased's account



## jimmmy (22 Dec 2008)

Just wondering can the next of kin of a deceased person retrieve money out of a deceased's bank account , just by producing death cert or whatever ?


----------



## steph1 (22 Dec 2008)

I think if it was a joint account you may be able to do this.  If not as far as I know this will have to go to probate even if a will was made.


----------



## mathepac (22 Dec 2008)

Banks *may* allow the executor, on production of appropriate ID & copies of the will and death cert, to pay out for funeral expenses and lodge cheques / drafts payable to the deceased. Other than that, deseased's accounts are effectively frozen, unless joint as outlined above.


----------



## dewdrop (22 Dec 2008)

I think if amount is small a b ank may release fun.ds to next of kin on them signing an indemnity. You should ask the bank their requirements


----------



## baldyman27 (22 Dec 2008)

Some banks do allow a small withdrawal, otherwise the solicitor involved in the probate can authorise payments AFAIK. Probate can take an incredibly long time so best to start it ASAP as tough as it may be.


----------



## MaryBe (23 Dec 2008)

baldyman27 said:


> AFAIK.


 Sorry to ask, but what does 'AFAIK' mean....


----------



## PaddyBloggit (23 Dec 2008)

MaryBM said:


> Sorry to ask, but what does 'AFAIK' mean....



as far as I know


----------



## MaryBe (23 Dec 2008)

PaddyBloggit said:


> as far as I know


Thank you so much. I have been reading this word so often and thought it was referring to the irish (can't spell it afec) old friend.

I have an aversion to TLA's (three letter abreviations) now I have to include FLA's mmmmmm. I'm getting old!!!


----------



## mathepac (23 Dec 2008)

MaryBM said:


> ...
> I have an aversion to TLA's (three letter abreviations) now I have to include FLA's mmmmmm. I'm getting old!!!


AKA MLA's, IMHO


----------



## justsally (24 Dec 2008)

Roflmao


----------



## PaddyBloggit (24 Dec 2008)

justsally said:


> Roflmao



tut tut justsally .... I don't know if the mods would allow you to talk about your ass in that manner!


----------



## justsally (24 Dec 2008)

PaddyBloggit said:


> tut tut justsally .... I don't know if the mods would allow you to talk about your ass in that manner!


 

Why not? everyone else is talking about it.    Does my *cough* look big in this?.  

LOL


----------



## PaddyBloggit (24 Dec 2008)

Not at all justsally ..... it's the fact that it's distracting us from the thread ....


----------



## justsally (24 Dec 2008)

and for that I apologise to the jimmmy.    I didn't mean to make light of his problem. 

The solicitor appointed to look after the estate can issue a letter of authority allowing the bank or building society to release such funds as are necessary to pay outstanding bills and relevant expenses.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (24 Dec 2008)

I second the apology.

A cousin of mine was left a farm by a non relative. A nephew contested the will which was all above board. While the matter was being sorted the cash relating to the will was held by the solicitor with sums being released regularly so that the farm could be run on a day to day basis. Receipts had to be submitted. All was sorted eventually with my cousin's interest in the farm being substantiated by the courts.


----------

